# 05 Sentra 1.8S Headlights



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I recently bought my car and was wanting to change the bulbs on the headlights. I need some suggestions on what brand and how much it would cost. Maybe some LED's or HID's but im not sure about this concept....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

iirc no aftermarket lights exist for your fixture yet but PIAA and Sylvania are in the process.

btw this should be in B15 Chasis or Cosmetic mods


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Really..? Isnt B15 SE-R and SE-R Spec-V's..? since mines just a 1.8S?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no, any sentra 2000+ is a B15


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Well then....Thanks for informing me.


----------



## paldahl (Dec 13, 2004)

AsianJKim said:


> I recently bought my car and was wanting to change the bulbs on the headlights. I need some suggestions on what brand and how much it would cost. Maybe some LED's or HID's but im not sure about this concept....



are the 05 sentras using the 9008 bulbs as well?? if so....you're gonna have to wait for aftermarket bulbs or HID kits...unless you go to the junkyard, find a set of HIDs from a car and retrofit em into the sentra...


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

I like the word retrofit . . . but definitely yes for the lights you want. . . especially if you are impatient. . . or you want your puppy to be special with a foreign set of eyes.


----------



## autoreflections (Oct 28, 2005)

*just the place for h13 (9008) bulbs*



AsianJKim said:


> I recently bought my car and was wanting to change the bulbs on the headlights. I need some suggestions on what brand and how much it would cost. Maybe some LED's or HID's but im not sure about this concept....


hey i know of a company that has those headlight and fog light bulbs in stock just got a set for my car the headlights are hyperwhite h13 (9008) and i got the jdm yellow fog lights h11. headlights ran me 30 bucks and the fogs 35 free shipping and arrived in two days the company name is

LUMINICS BULBS
LUMINICSBULBS.COM
PHONE NUMBER 1-877-272-6049


----------

